# cannabis rose



## honor435 (Dec 7, 2009)

anyone use this? can u explain the smell? ng has it, who did you buy from?


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 12, 2009)

It's next on my "to try out" list.
My supplier has just gotten it in, and I'm a sucker for a beautiful rose scent.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 12, 2009)

well, let me know; I'm hoping for a non-granny, herbal rose


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't bought the FO yet but I received a soap labeled with this in a trade. It's very nice, but I don't really detect much traditional rose in it... more of a sexy hippie scent. Here's the description from SW, it sounds like that's what the soap I have is made with:
_This scent is intoxicating, with gorgeous topnotes of Bulgarian Rose, Pomegranate Flower and Italian Bergamot. A hypnotic heart of Cannabis Sativa, Confederate Jasmine and Rich Dark Chocolate envelops you, resolving to a sultry blend of basenotes of White Musk, Patchouli and Oolong Tea Leaves._


----------



## Woodi (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that would sell like hotcakes, here where I live, which is known as "Hippie Valley".
I can only imagine what all those notes smell like. Just the rose and chocolate would win me over.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW! That sounds great!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 24, 2009)

it's one of my customers' favorites! (from NG also, haven't seen it elsewhere)

I just reordered yesterday, by request..

It doesn't smell like pot smoking, and it doesn't smell granny-rose either.. it's really nice, even my customers (and myself!) that don't like florals really like it!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 29, 2009)

I have some here. Had it quite a while but haven't soaped with it yet. I just had a sniff and my first impression was "bitter citrus & fresh", a bit like a toilet deodorant really. Keep sniffing and it changes completely to an earthier smell. I can't smell any Cannabis at all & I can normally smell it from 10 blocks away, even if the wind is blowing in the opposite direction (well, that's what my son used to say LOL). Now that the scent has coated my nostrils, I can smell a hippy type smell, very faintly. I haven't made up my mind about this scent and I won't until I soap it, which should happen soon I hope. 

Big Tree says this:



> An enchanting interpretation of the perfume by Fresh. A blend of Bulgarian rose, bergamot, cannabis accord, sheer jasmine, white musk & patchouli.
> 
> Performance in CP Soap: no acceleration noted and only very slight discolouration, behaves and smells excellent
> Performance in M&P Soap:
> ...



http://bigtreesupplies.com.au/fragrance-oil-cannabis-rose-type-font-colorrednewfont-p-1115.html


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not very strong in CP. Didn't accelerate, didn't discolour that I was aware of but I used clays and TD. I used it at 3% of oils. I don't normally like the smell too strong but I could easily double this quantity.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sure looks pretty though!

I have a soap here I received in a swap about 18mo ago marked with this scent, and it smells lovely still, just as strong as the day I got it. In fact, I made a point to e-mail this lady and let her know how well the soaps have held up.  I'm just now getting around to using it...   I ordered some Cannabis Rose from NG, I definitely hope that's what FO this soap maker used in this!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 5, 2010)

i ordered it today, so i hope i like it, i also ordered
bamboo hemp
fantasy
marmalade spice
tamarind nectar
mandarin coconut
i cant wait!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 6, 2010)

I purchase this scent from Backwoods and it is beautiful. Soaps like a dream and stays white.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 6, 2010)

backwoods? whats their website?


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 7, 2010)

backwoodsfragrancesupply.com I have soaped several of her fragrances and they are all beautiful


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks Lyn, off to have a look at backwoods, never heard of them.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 7, 2010)

what else did you order from ng? i cant wait til mine comes, tom. maybe?


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 8, 2010)

I love NG's FO's.  And they have some really neat new ones too.  I'm putting a list together so when taxes come I'm goin shopping.  HAHA  I seem to do better with room sprays..  I got their Island Breeze one and am in LOVE with it!  Makes a wonderfully strong, long lasting linen spray.  I spray it everynight on my blankets and pillows before I go to bed.  I think I am going to branch out and start doing MP soaps, so I'll need some more nice soap scents.  My list keeps getting bigger and bigger.  haha


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 8, 2010)

I only ordered Cannabis Rose and Cotton Candy (theirs is supposed to not discolor, the one I have from WSP discolors pretty bad). I haven't ordered from NG before and didn't want to make a big order before checking the FOs out for myself.  Mine are scheduled to arrive today, I'm excited!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 8, 2010)

Aaw man, I'm so disappointed right now. The Cannabis Rose from NG smells nothing like the soap. Unless it morphs into something completely different when soaped (it could happen, LOL)... this one smells like rose with some faint undertones of other stuff (smoke?). The Cannabis Rose soap I have smells nothing like actual rose.   Oh well, it was worth a shot... guess I have to spend the $$ for SW version to check it out, that's probably what I should have bought to begin with. I just got the soap in a trade together with other soaps made using FOs I had only seen at NG so I *ass*umed it was their version she had used. At least this is a *nice* Rose, maybe I can gussy it up with some other stuff...

On a positive note, the Cotton Candy smells lovely and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I had to find and update this.  
After a few months of curing, the NG Cannabis Rose has developed *some* depth and character other than rose. It is still predominately rose, but with some added interest and it is a pretty scent. However, it's still not an accurate dupe and not the one I was looking for.
So, fast forward to me ordering and receiving the version SW carries (Fine Young Cannabis).... it's *exact*!! OOB it smells lovely, has great depth and a sultry sweetness that the NG version completely lacks. They are really miles apart, the SW version smells infinitely better and much richer. I can't wait to soap it, and I'm in fact so impatient to use it that I'm making some solid perfume with it tonight! I'll update with soaping notes if there are any drastic changes, but otherwise I highly recommend this one if you're looking for a great dupe of Fresh's fragrance!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2010)

HOLY ... $6.25 an ounce. I am tempted to try it, but don't know if I'm THAT tempted. yikes!

thanks for posting this update, though!


----------



## lauramw71 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is kind of OT, but I'm turned off of SW's prices also.  I REALLY want to get their Pure Grace, but dang, they're pricey.   Only other places I can find that at is SOS, and Daystar now carries a version... but haven't found any reviews of those.  I did order from the common scents, but their oils are terrible.  Non lasting scent power, and all the ones that i've bought and used in sprays and oils separate.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2010)

well, the danger is that you might actually LIKE one of their fragrances, what if cannabis was the best thing I ever smelled, then I'd be stuck paying $6 an ounce forever?! eesh


----------



## evatgirl73 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sometimes (well, lots of times, LOL) you get what you pay for though. I can honestly say that every single FO I have gotten from SW, I have loved and regretted getting elsewhere (cheaper) when there's been a similar one. I do love Daystar too, and  few other suppliers (mainly BB and Soapsupplies, I've been happy with their stuff too). I shop for quality as my time and other ingredients are worth something too so if I'm going to do this I want to use the best I can. I have no affiliation or anything with any of these companies, just my personal opinion of what I have experienced so far. 
I mean, I *could* get FOs at the El Cheapo places and spend tons less.... but then I end up with inferior FOs that don't smell right, have no staying power and/or I have to use 2oz/ppo...  :wink:


----------



## lauramw71 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ohhh aint that the truth!!  I wasted time and $$ on brighter scents.. a couple were ok, but most weren't.  Also common scents..  they weren't all that cheap, but they were bad.  Wouldn't mix with anything.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 22, 2010)

whats sw? what supplier? i got cann rose from ng, i like it. only 2.50, but ive never smellled the original.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 22, 2010)

the Scent Works


----------

